
Passwords at NS&I (still, 2015) stored in plaintext (2013) - murkle
http://avaragado.org/2013/07/06/tumbling-through-nsi-hoops/
======
murkle
They are still trying to justify with "we took independent advice on the
password format and it was recommended to use between 6-8 characters" (Aug
2015)

[https://twitter.com/nsandihelp/status/632290575962738688](https://twitter.com/nsandihelp/status/632290575962738688)

